# G'day mates



## Brucesrq (May 24, 2008)

] Greetings from SW Florida Tampa bay area.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi Bruce...welcome aboard!


----------



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

Hi Bruce, 
How is the weather in Tampa? Good winds?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

G'Day, Bruce!

Is it all right if we call you Bruce?


----------

